# When are the 2022 model year Ariens become available for purchase?



## fogdog (Feb 17, 2021)

And do they typically offer rebates when they first come out? Thanks.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF fogdog









Typically rebates are offered in the late winter or early spring to get rid of inventory.


.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

Rebates? Ariens? Everything thing I've read elsewhere suggest they don't do rebates (is why I didn't wait for one).

But they do offer free extended warranty at times (which I was too late to get). You can check here for those types of offers








Special Promotions and Discounts - Ariens


Save during any season with rebates and discounts on lawn and snow power equipment from Ariens.




www.ariens.com





Our local Lowes is offering end-of-season rebates on *every* s/b they sell......except Ariens. Still full retail.


----------



## Patrick0525 (Dec 24, 2020)

LenD said:


> Rebates? Ariens? Everything thing I've read elsewhere suggest they don't do rebates (is why I didn't wait for one).
> 
> But they do offer free extended warranty at times (which I was too late to get). You can check here for those types of offers
> 
> ...


LenD, in the Philly suburbs snowblowers are sold-out since dealers had to sell their previous year's inventory because of the lack of snow..
Out of curiosity, does the Lowes have Ariens Compact 20 in stock? It is the smaller model.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

@Patrick0525 They've not had one at all this winter, just the delux 24 and 28 in stock.

HD _might_ be able to order one in but they have carried zero stock (ALL models) all season--have to order it in


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

I just checked HD and can only order the compact 24 (20 not listed) for delivery in 2 days. Shows "in stock" but that just means it's at their warehouse (if I understand how HD words their stock supply in these days of covid).


----------



## Patrick0525 (Dec 24, 2020)

LenD said:


> I just checked HD and can only order the compact 24 (20 not listed) for delivery in 2 days. Shows "in stock" but that just means it's at their warehouse (if I understand how HD words their stock supply in these days of covid).


@LenD Thank for u checking. I am planning for 2021-2022 season, Apparently, Compact 20s are not in demand and Ariens produces accordingly. The Compact 20 fits nicely between the two garaged cars. I hope next winter season Ariens produces a Compact 20 with Auto-Turn,


----------



## WOFTAM (Feb 18, 2021)

If your looking to spend a lot of money for a Ariens "DONT" 
ALL Ariens motors are made in China. I owned my for 371 days, I bought it last year and never used it till this year, maybe 5 hours on the machine. It now sits in the shop waiting for parts- 6 to 7 days. Don't pay big money for cheap Chinese crap that says "MADE IN USA"


----------

